# My first pens



## ripjack13 (Feb 18, 2015)

I made a slimline pen with an unknown wood from my stash. I need to work on getting the ends to look better. But it's not bad for the first time...
.

Reactions: Like 12 | Agree 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Kevin (Feb 18, 2015)

You'll be knocking 'em out of the park in no time. Nice job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 18, 2015)

But does it write? 

Seriously though, Looks good for a first pen. I don't think my first attempt even made it that far. What did you finish it with?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 18, 2015)

Super glue...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 18, 2015)

Oh. No another turner

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Feb 18, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Super glue...



That's makes you sound like a rookie. You're supposed to say . . . 

_I applied a CA finish._

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Sprung (Feb 18, 2015)

I was wondering how long it'd be before we saw a pen from you, Marc!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 18, 2015)

Kevin said:


> That's makes you sound like a rookie. You're supposed to say . . .
> 
> _I applied a CA finish._



Yea but....I am a rookie!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## justallan (Feb 18, 2015)

Looks good, Marc. Certainly better than my first few.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 18, 2015)

Dag nabbit....so much for my second one...


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 18, 2015)

Nice first pen! Bummer on the second but I wouldn't be to quick to toss it. Set it aside and one day mess around with filling all the blowout with something. And if it blows up again it's good practice on filling.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 18, 2015)

Nice work Marc! That second one is only the first of a bunch you will blow out over the years. Whats important is to learn from each one. What caused the blowout? My first pen blowouts were caused by not understanding what a truly sharp chisel was.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Karl_99 (Feb 18, 2015)

Very nice first pen! You should save that to look at in a few months to see how much improvement you make. You will be amazed!
For dry ones like that 2nd one, apply some thin CA on the outside and then continue turning it. I blew up quite a few before I learned that trick...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Sprung (Feb 18, 2015)

Marc, it looks like there wasn't complete glue adhesion between the blank and the tube on the one that blew up. Did you scuff up the brass with some sandpaper and clean with some lacquer thinner before gluing it in? As Scott mentioned - sharp tools (and light cuts.) As Karl mentioned, some CA as you turn can help.

But the biggest thing that has greatly reduced the number of blowouts for me is this: after I trim the ends to be flush with the tube, I dribble a little thin CA on each end of the blank around the tubes. If it all soaks in quickly, I reapply. I find that this fills in any places that the glue of choice may not have fully adhered to, at least on the ends, and also strengthens the ends of the blanks a little bit for turning. You do have to touch up the ends of the blanks a little bit to re-true them after adding the CA, but adding in that extra step greatly decreased how many blew up on me on the lathe.

BTW - your first pen looks better than my second pen! (But, a very good friend is very proud to own my second pen and he uses it a lot - which is cool.)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 18, 2015)

It was a resin casted burl blank. I did scuff it, but I think it may have been that my cutter was not sharp enough and me trying to take too much at once....
I need to remember not to drill the wrong size hole also...I was so gung ho on getting the 3rd one made that I matched up the drill bit to the bushing instead of the tube.  so that blank will need to be redrilled to 3/8 for a larger kit. It was a nice piece of lignum...well it still is nice, but I'll wait till my order of new pen kits get in to to make that one work. 
I felt like such a butthead after realising what I had done... 
I also dug out my huge drill index that was hiding in my garage. A nice big set with a set of letter sized bits and regular ones.  So I'll be set for lil while on bits....

Thanks for the suggestions and kudos. I will save the resin one to see if I can build it back up with something....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 19, 2015)

Nice first pen Marc . We have all had the same things happen to us (at least i have lol ) . And yeah, getting in a hurry is usually the cause of most of my mistakes .....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 20, 2015)

Nice Marc, now you're gonna be addicted? Are you usng "super glue" to glue in your tubes? If you are try using 5 min epoxy, I switched to epoxy and havent had a blow out since. IMO a dang slim line is harder to make than any other kit. You should try a Sierra or Cigar <---my absolute favoritist kit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BassBlaster (Feb 20, 2015)

Awesome first pen! Don't get too hung up on the second one exploding because its not going to be your last. As others have mentioned, soak those soft woods in CA to harden them up. Also, I highly recommend gluing your tubes in with epoxy rather than CA.

Ive drilled the wrong hole before too and it cost me a fairly expensive Gaboon Ebony blank. Mine was on a Jr series and I drilled the cap first. Completely forgot about changing bits before I drilled the barrel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 20, 2015)

I do have a few tubes of epoxy.....and I did use CA (@Kevin ) to glue in my tube.....thanks again...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 23, 2015)

Made another slimline! I used some stabilized burl someone 
included as a peanut. Not sure who....

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 23, 2015)

And a bullet pen with stabilized manure!! So I can shoot the sh*t ! LoL

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 23, 2015)

I gotta get a better pic of the poop area tomorrow when I have better light....


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 24, 2015)

Very well done for your first go at it.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Caffery (Feb 26, 2015)

Looking good Marc, don't get discouraged just keep turning and you'll find lot's of help from the guy's on this forum & if you can go to YouTube to watch tutorial's.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 26, 2015)



Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 26, 2015)

Marc it's clear that you'll be one of the more prolific pen turners here in no time . . . . and that your pens will be counted among the best of the best. I'm not blowing smoke I just see what's coming. Keep on Chooglin' brutha!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 6, 2015)

I didn't like the way the poop pen came out (above post) so I took it apart. I found some bushings that fit, the comfort series slimline pro works great, and then returned the the blank to get it to the lighter color and then CA'd the crap out of it. I had to build up the thickness to the correct size as I had used the wrong sized bushings the first time...here's the new result...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 6, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> I didn't like the way the poop pen came out (above post) so I took it apart. I found some bushings that fit, the comfort series slimline pro works great, and then returned the the blank to get it to the lighter color and then CA'd the crap out of it. I had to build up the thickness to the correct size as I had used the wrong sized bushings the first time...here's the new result...
> 
> .View attachment 82656View attachment 82657View attachment 82658View attachment 82660View attachment 82661



WOW! That is a pro level fix. Looks great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 6, 2015)

Marc, that is a cool dam pen!!!!!!!!!!!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 6, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> ...and then CA'd the crap out of it.....



I'd think you CA'd the crap INTO it?.......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 6, 2015)

Nice fix, Marc! And welcome to a new milestone in pen making! Being able to disassemble a pen and fix whatever went wrong with it - be it your own fault or someone else's - is a great thing to be able to do. I've also disassembled some of my earlier pens and returned and refinished some of them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 6, 2015)

I've disassembled quite a few. Im getting the hang of how the click mechanism on the comfort pro series works now, so I don't have to take them apart much. But there's still a couple pens I started that I want to do over.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 6, 2015)

I can't remember if I posted it here or not, but my most nerve-wracking fix so far was this one:



 

It was a Triton kit and the trim ring on the cap had gotten discolored somehow, so I needed to disassemble the pen and replace the trim ring, which I did by making a matching custom trim ring with a cutoff from this same piece of wood. Unfortunately, when I was trying to get the threaded insert out, it broke the glue bond between the tube and the wood and took the tube out with it part way, but thankfully didn't break the wood portion. I managed to glue in a spare tube from the other direction, trim the excess off both ends, and get it fixed - and did all that without even marring the finish!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

